# New Rear brakes rubbing against drum?!?



## c_hayhurst (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a 2004 Nissan Sentra. I replaced the rear brake shoes and wheel cylinders and the drums. The Shoes rub against Drum on both sides.

I completely disconnected the emergency brake cable and the star bolt (also for the emergency brake), and there is much less rubbing. There is still rubbing but it is now in one small spot on just one side-the driver side is now fine, the passenger side still rubs on the top right.

I re-assembled the entire brake mechanism 4 times on each side before I took off the emergency brake.

I have no clue what else to do to make the rubbing stop.

Any ideas?


----------



## Chris Bravo (Jan 30, 2010)

Did you adjust the brake shoes?


----------



## c_hayhurst (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Bravo said:


> Did you adjust the brake shoes?


The only way I know how to do that is with that crossbar with the star wheel. On both brakes, the wheel is screwed all the way down to make the bar as short as possible.

The rubbing persists.

EDIT: I reattached the emergency brake cable on both sides. That crossbar with the star wheel is, as far as I know, the only way to adjust the brake shoes. Is there another way to adjust the shoes?

There is no adjustment screw anywhere on the backing plate. If I am wrong, please post a picture, so I can see what you mean.


----------

